# Are you a CIA NY student?



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello, 

I am looking for information about the CIA NY. If you are a first year students, please let me know.

Chef Martin


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Chef, how about reading through the boards here? We've got students from all over, including CIA.


----------

